# Rust Proofing



## city_dub (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure where else to post this but I was curious when I should do rust proofing on my car. I've read many things and don't know what to believe. I've heard once a year, I've heard before the winter, I've heard even withing first few months of a brand new car. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Rust Proofing (city_dub)*

Once a year in the fall. Some people like to do it twice a year but thats overkill. Once a year is fine and you can do some touch ups with a small can of Krown in areas where the oil washes away, ie door hinges, rockers, etc...


----------



## city_dub (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Rust Proofing (MKII Golfman)*

Once a year in the Fall sounds good to me. Know any good places?


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Rust Proofing (city_dub)*

not in your area. I used to get my MKII done by a mobile group that went to businesses and hit a dozen cars at a time and gave cash deals. They didn't skimp on the oil either








Alot of places charge alot so be careful, you shouldn't have to pay more than $80 for a good job. It might cost more the first time around if the car hasn't been drilled though.


----------



## city_dub (Jun 17, 2008)

I got a quote of $100 from Krown with drilling.


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (city_dub)*

Get R Done!


----------



## staceyk (Mar 5, 2007)

i've heard that you should do it in the spring. 
corrosion does not occur below 0 deg centegrate. all rust occurs at the end of winter so take the car in for a cleaning+rust proof in feb-apr (depending on where ur from).


----------



## city_dub (Jun 17, 2008)

So you do it every spring?


----------



## city_dub (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone know a good place in the GTA?


----------

